
Google Under the Hood: One Google Account for Everything Google - blackpidgeon
http://blog.onyxbits.de/google-under-the-hood-one-google-account-for-everything-google-342/
======
Sylos
So, do they not even notify you that you've agreed to some new ToS by logging
in into a new service?

